# A good 80's Heavy Metal guitar



## samdaman87 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am trying to choose one but it I am having a hard time trying to choose what kind of body I should get it in. I like flying v's and some stratocastor body's but I am just wondering that are my option? Looking to spend about 300$ to 500$. I like to play a lot of Hair metal, Trash, and NWOBHM type of music. Show me some good guitars, amigos!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 26, 2012)

Used Jackson Dinky. Look around for deals on a pro model.


----------



## samdaman87 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, man! I will look into it or go to the store and try it out.

PS: To be honest I think my RG7321 can probably still play 80's heavy metal so long as I have the preset on my Line6 POD xtlive


----------



## Philligan (Mar 27, 2012)

This is more hair than thrash, but still my favourite for any 80s stuff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2012)

As said above, you could get an ESP. You can find you a ESP GL600MT or KH-600 for under $600 if you search a bit. And if you're super patient, you could find you a 1000 series M, MH, or H for that, too.

Something else to consider is a Jackson RR5 or RR3. I saw one of those few months ago go for around $400.

Search even more, and you'll also run into the early Ibanezes, like the RG550.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jackson dk2m is my pick. I love mine. You can probably find a good used one for the price you want.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd get a RG550 or a MIJ Soloist/Dinky.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2012)

Jackson DK2M would sort you out, easily.

Or a brightly coloured RG, maybe an old 550 or something.

Or this:






If it's brightly coloured with high-output pickups, it'll do you just fine.


----------



## -42- (Mar 27, 2012)

Kramer or Charvel.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 27, 2012)

You might be able to find a used late 90's Peavey Wolfgang Special (gold, white, or black) for $500. Stay away from the quilted Specials (flat top) because they are shitty EXP models made in Korea.

Otherwise, I'll bet you could find one of the newer Charvel San Dimas or So Cal models used on the eBay for around $500 and they are true 80's shred machines. High quality parts and construction for the money, too.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kramers, Charvels, and Ibanezs. You can find a lot of 80's models used for a great price.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 27, 2012)

Anything with a colourful body, pointy headstock, and a trem.

Everyone's named the major brands already. Jackson/Charvel have produced some of the most iconic 80's guitars, and still continue to. Kramer were making amazing 80's guitars back then. ESP have loads of options, but their older stuff is more 80's, surprisingly  Then you have BC Rich, Ibanez, and some crazy 80's headless models coming from Steinberger and Hohner.

Some specific models to look into would be;

Ibanez: RG550, RG560, RG570, RG770, Voyager/Reb Beach
Kramer: Baretta, Striker, Aerostar, Focus (mostly ESP made)
ESP: M1 Custom, M-II.
BC Rich: Gunslinger Retro, Assassin, Bich, Ironbird.
Jackson: Dinky, Soloist.
Charvel: Model 5, Model 6, San Dimas, SoCal.

Good luck


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 27, 2012)

B.C. Rich (since their main popularity was in the 80s) Jackson, Charvel, Kramer, or a george lynch model esp/ltd


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 27, 2012)

I can give you the list of stuff I had during the 80s/early 90s if that counts LOL:

Peavey Tracer
Peavey Vandenburg
Kramer Striker
Les Paul Studio Lite
Any Lynch model ESP/LTD


----------



## avenger (Mar 27, 2012)

-42- said:


> Kramer or Charvel.


Charvel Model 2 \m/


----------



## Zado (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.guitar-planet.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/SM-1-900a.jpg

http://shredguitars.com/collections/data/2/medium/Kramer_Baretta_II.jpg

http://www.richmanrush.com/babies/Skylar.jpg


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hurricane Guitars... good enough for these guys...






Can't vouch for the newer (prob shit lol) ones... but they're on ebay for $100-200.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 27, 2012)

Carvin.com : V220 80S ERA REISSUE ELECTRIC GUITAR

The red one . Marty Friedman's old guitar.
Edit: WTF the pic just got taken down?
Edit 2: Fixed


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2012)

^Yes!

How could I forget those Carvins? One of the few spiky guitars that even my dad shares my love for (the others being the Mockingbird and Iceman).


----------



## pitbulltodd (Mar 27, 2012)

Kramer Pacer


----------



## samdaman87 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you guys! I now have a good view on which guitar I am going to grab here soon.


----------



## irolis (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply but I have a Epiphone Annihilator V (sig of Jeff Waters) and it's really versatile,
did a blues jam with it and thanks to the coil tapping it sounded great.

I prefer to play 80s metal myself and for the price it's also an amazing guitar.
Worth looking out if you see it !


----------



## ASoC (Mar 29, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Used Jackson Dinky. Look around for deals on a pro model.



This. 

I have a Jackson Dinky Reverse that I got used for $150 (the previous owner didn't take care of it) Its a great guitar for the money and its got a big Metallica sound when I run it through my rig


----------



## MikeH (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything here:


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Hurricane Guitars... good enough for these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man that picture just makes me sad


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Everything here:





If you will take 3-500 for ANY of those, we need have a serious conversation


----------



## MikeH (Mar 29, 2012)

If those were mine, I'd never let a single one go.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

MikeH said:


> If those were mine, I'd never let a single one go.



hahaha


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 29, 2012)

Lower level jackson V. It's what I started out with.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 29, 2012)

double post
http://jacksoncharvelforum.com/files/2011/03/-41202806482775700.jpg


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing, and I mean nothing screams out 80s hair metal more than this. Let me introduce you to the Charvel rainbow crackle finish guitar.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 29, 2012)

Peavey Vandenberg. 


Own a couple of these, and have yet to find a guitar that matches it. They play amazingly, the necks just feel... right. 

You can probably find one on eBay or Craigslist for about $400.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Peavey Vandenberg.
> 
> 
> Own a couple of these, and have yet to find a guitar that matches it. They play amazingly, the necks just feel... right.
> ...




where in gods name are you finding Vandenbergs for 400$?! I would buy it just to sell it haha.


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2012)

MikeH said:


> If those were mine, I'd never let a single one go.



Even for the baby? That's a heck of deal, think of how much you'll save in the long run!


----------



## Spamspam (Mar 29, 2012)

How can you think of 80's hair metal without whipping out an '84 Ibanez DT-250? (X series)


----------



## Al NiCotin (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't forget Hamer

Just to help





If you dont like the model, I suggest a Hamer Chaparral (one of those marble finish)

(_who said Lita Ford Chaparral_ ? )


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

Rg 550/770


----------



## butch (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a stock Black Jackson DK2M that I will be putting up for sale shortly. Excellent condition, and well within your budget. PM me if interested.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 29, 2012)

Hunt down an old Zion Turbo. I briefly had my hands on an old beat one before I sold it for my 007, and what you're looking to play is the kind of thing those guitars were MADE for. They tend to start around $500, if you can find them. I actually found one online just now, with the synth capabilities for that price, only it doesn't seem to actually have a buy option


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 30, 2012)

JUST KIDDING, YO.

But seriously:


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 30, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> How can you think of 80's hair metal without whipping out an '84 Ibanez DT-250? (X series)



I'm possibly one of the few people on earth who really likes the X-Series bridges. The DT-380 I had was like a time machine.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 30, 2012)

MFB said:


> Even for the baby? That's a heck of deal, think of how much you'll save in the long run!



Maybe for the right asking price. Guitars > babies.


----------



## trickae (Apr 1, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Everything here:


+1 ESP, Ibanez Jem's, RG550

inclusive of baby


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry to tell you guys so late but I am going to be selling my RG7321 for something like this....but I have a confession to make....I really hate TREMS...I know its a very late post

The only thing that really looks good is that Annihilator Flying V from Epiphone. 22 frets isn't my style.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're patient, you can probably find a used Ibanez RG1451.






Or you can nab yourself a Jackson X Series guitars.
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/jackson-slxt-soloist-electric-guitar
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/jackson-kvxt-king-v-x-series-electric-guitar
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/jackson-rr24xt-rhoads-x-series-electric-guitar

And in the ESP Realm, you can get the LTD MH350-NT 






Or one of the older V guitars, maybe even a V-300 for under $500.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 13, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Used Jackson Dinky. Look around for deals on a pro model.



...Errr You mean:

Jackson Soloist, pretty much anything Kramer, Gibson V...anything with a Seymour Duncan JB, Dimarzio Super Distortion or PAF...heck EMG's fit into that group also.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn, I've been looking for a Hurricane for YEARS. They're pretty hard to find. I'd go with the Ibby Destroyer, myself.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a B.C Rich Gunslinger Retro in yellow. Going to get a green one this year. Beautiful guitars!


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 14, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Everything here:



FFFFFFFFFFFFF- That Becker sig!! I can't even say how sad I was to see them go.


----------



## Force (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I guess I could get a D-tuna to put in a Floyd Rose but I remember having one a long time ago and the saddle corroded. I had to replace the damn saddle with a new one and it was not fun at all


----------



## ASoC (Apr 15, 2012)

samdaman87 said:


> Sorry to tell you guys so late but I am going to be selling my RG7321 for something like this....but I have a confession to make....I really hate TREMS...I know its a very late post
> 
> The only thing that really looks good is that Annihilator Flying V from Epiphone. 22 frets isn't my style.


 
Its going to be hard to find an 80s style shred guitar with no floyd and 24 frets. Everything that looks the part (at least that I can think of) has a floyd. I'm hard pressed to think of any 80s guitars that have 24 frets and a fixed bridge. I think your best option would be to just buy a guitar with a floyd and if you don't like it, you can always block it off or get a tremel-no


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been thinking about 80's metal guitars for myself. I need something in the early 90's Def Leppard style, so I can get my Leppard covers on! 

I know Phil Collen used Jacksons, and a few of the X-series models would work for me, maybe you should check them out also.

When I think of 80's, what I actually end up thinking about are late 80's and early 90's guitars. Like Ibanez RGs, Jems, Jacksons, and Kramers. So, it kind of depends on which era of the 80's, early or late, because they are VASTLY different.


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Like I said I might have to get a D-tuna that Eddie Van Halen made because there are some songs that I want to play in drop D. Ratt has a couple of songs in drop d but I am going to try to not throw the guitar out the window as soon as it got goes out of tune. If there is one thing I hate more than anything in this world is when a locking trem goes out of tune. I have had bad experiences with trems in the past.


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 15, 2012)

A couple of the Jackson X series are fixed bridge as well.


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ibanez RGA42FM or Jackson Dinky dk2m


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Which one should I grab?

The Jackson or the Ibby?


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 18, 2012)

The Jackson is made better. I would dare say the Jackson is a better guitar all around than that RGA42.


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2012)

One of those Lava crackle charvels is on my GAS list.

I love non-standard finishes on guitars.
A Hamer in Iridescent Sparkle.





A Zion in "Technofrost"


----------



## ASoC (Apr 18, 2012)

samdaman87 said:


> Ibanez RGA42FM or Jackson Dinky dk2m


 
Jackson for sure, the neck profile on the japanese dinkys feels better to me than any ibby i've ever played


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't care that this thread is actually over, I'm going to rep Kramer.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

I vote for the DK2M. Those things fucking rip!!!!

Fuck. . . . . . GAS aquired. . . . . .


----------

